# Aldi: Blue Diamond Toilet fluid



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

For those who are not submerged in the stuff, Aldi have 2 litres bottles of either Blue Diamond pink bowl cleaner or blue cassette fluid at £3.99 per 2 litre bottle.

On sale at our local Aldi today, Tuesday 10th Sept.

G


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We were told use dishwaser tablets fraction of price toilet fluids and just as good so when need next stock may use those unless any problems with that?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not dishwasher tablets. Use biological laundry liquid not powder as it leaves lumps. We are currently dealing with the insurance claims brought about by the gunk that DW tablets left in the DW U bend.

DW tablets ,dissolved, can be used in your waste tank but laundry liquid is best for that too. Don't use hot water or you will denature the enzymes that do the work.

I'm only notifying people of what iI saw in Aldi this morning. Clearly people still use the cassette stuff and this is a good price.

G


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

While on a THS the other week, I found that my waste tank drain was blocked and only trickling out. This was because I had given it a clean but could not reach parts of it. Some 'skin' of residue had come away from the side of it.

I have used bleach and various other remedies but they are not effective to dissolve the gunk. This time, I left some waste water in and poured in plenty of Bio washing liquid. By the time I got home, it had done the job and I got a few bucketfuls of evil smelling brown gunk out of the drain. 8O 

Thanks for the tip about dishwasher tabs. I will drop a couple in every now and then.

Another tip if you are wilding:

If you are getting a bit short of water and the toilet flush comes from the fresh water tank, do the following. Buy a spray bottle (for indoor plants) and fill it with a strong solution of Pink flush and water. Instead of flushing after a pee, spray some into the bowl instead to save water.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Whilst on the subject of drains ......
Where does that black skin come from ? Every time we open the tap to dump, the first things to appear are bits of black skin. It seems not to matter how recently we have cleansed the tank, and all we ever run into the tank are the bathroom basin and some light washing up.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You'll have food waste and skin and hair residue in the tank. The bacteria that are there will act on these to produce the black skin effect. The detergents that you use to wash you and the dishes will also produce this residue when acted on by bacteria. 

Look deep behind the detergent drawer of your washing machine sometime. As I mentioned earlier; this effect has been building up in the U bend of our DW and blocked it causing chaos in the kitchen last week.

Many fabric softeners and some washing powders contain formaldehyde to deal with this but you can't put that in your shampoo ( or in biological detergents)

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You all missed the post a month or so ago then?

That Fluid was on offer at Halfords for £3.00 AND it was "BOGOF" as well, making it £3.00 for 2 bottles :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> You all missed the post a month or so ago then?
> 
> That Fluid was on offer at Halfords for £3.00 AND it was "BOGOF" as well, making it £3.00 for 2 bottles :wink:


That was why I mentioned that this was for those who were not already submerged in the stuff......

It's still a good offer cf our local camping shop.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahh yes see what you mean - I was obviously thinking of up to the neck in something else - not the fluid. :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Ahh yes see what you mean - I was obviously thinking of up to the neck in something else - not the fluid. :?


I know some people ought to wear full contamination suits when they empty the loo but I don't think we've a member whose got to the submerged stage.......yet.

G


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Wife has just phoned me from Aldi (a bit annoyed with me). They have none and the Manager has no trace of any ever coming available.

I'm in for it when she gets back. I will be back on here when the swelling goes down around my eyes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about that. They certainly had plenty in Oxford Botley Road branch at 10 am today. It's not advertised on their website but then there are masses of things there that aren't either.

G


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stanner said:


> You all missed the post a month or so ago then?
> 
> That Fluid was on offer at Halfords for £3.00 AND it was "BOGOF" as well, making it £3.00 for 2 bottles :wink:


I don't use Blue liquid but if I did, I would not touch the Halfords stuff with a bargepole. It contains 24% Formaldehyde. It is chemical warfare and if it was sold in Syria, the Yanks would be bombing already. :lol:


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We use something called "dish & treat" to help combat the nasty grey waste black skin. It's a washing up liquid that when tipped down the sink acts on the grey waste.
We got it from a show a few months ago, I can't remember the brand, it's yellow and comes in a 1 litre bottle I think. You squeeze the bottle and the right dose ends up in the neck of the bottle.
Good stuff, seems to improve the awful stench we used to get from the grey waste. Can't remember the price but think about £7-£8


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry, I'm going on about grey waste, completely missed the point of the post which is toilet fluid - apologies


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > . It contains 24% Formaldehyde. It is chemical warfare and if it was sold in Syria, the Yanks would be bombing already. :lol:
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh really?

http://www.rightdiagnosis.com/f/formaldehyde_poisoning/symptoms.htm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > . It contains 24% Formaldehyde. It is chemical warfare and if it was sold in Syria, the Yanks would be bombing already. :lol:
> ...


I wish people wouldn't mess quotes up I DIDN'T say any of that.

Quotes corrected above.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Someone posted about the Halfords offer on Out and About Live (the MMM forum) and I followed the link they gave. I was surprised at the level of Formaldehyde, so I checked it against other brands. The Halfords stuff was up to 3 times the amount of Formaldehyde, which is deadly to Septic Tanks. At that concentration, it will probably stop all activity in the tank quite quickly. It will also be expensive to the tank owner. I had thought that Formaldehyde had been phased out in toilet blue.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Grizzly said:


> For those who are not submerged in the stuff, Aldi have 2 litres bottles of either Blue Diamond pink bowl cleaner or blue cassette fluid at £3.99 per 2 litre bottle.
> On sale at our local Aldi today, Tuesday 10th Sept.
> 
> G


You was lucky Grizzly, I paid £5.99 a 2L bottle at our local Aldi today. Obviously their offers are not National


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

747 said:


> Someone posted about the Halfords offer on Out and About Live (the MMM forum) and I followed the link they gave. I was surprised at the level of Formaldehyde, so I checked it against other brands. The Halfords stuff was up to 3 times the amount of Formaldehyde, which is deadly to Septic Tanks. At that concentration, it will probably stop all activity in the tank quite quickly. It will also be expensive to the tank owner. I had thought that Formaldehyde had been phased out in toilet blue.


Probably why they were virtually giving it away to get it off their shelves.


----------

